# scuba diving



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I want to do a PADI Open Water course & would appreciate advice on where is best to do it. If you have experience of any dive centres please let me know.

Is it best to use the dive schools gear or bring your own - masks, snorkel, fins etc...?


----------



## zaydo (Mar 15, 2011)

bluefoam said:


> I want to do a PADI Open Water course & would appreciate advice on where is best to do it. If you have experience of any dive centres please let me know.
> 
> Is it best to use the dive schools gear or bring your own - masks, snorkel, fins etc...?


Well there are 2 excellent Dive Centers here:
The Pavillion Dive Center in JBH
Al Boom in Al Wasl road 
visit their websites and take your pick 
i would advise you not to buy anything at the beginning as you first wanna make sure you will continue diving frequently (diving equipment do not come cheap)
Also you may try the various types/brands first (by using the centers' equipment)


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a mask and snorkel already, am just interested if its better to bring them or not.


----------



## zaydo (Mar 15, 2011)

bluefoam said:


> I have a mask and snorkel already, am just interested if its better to bring them or not.


ya of course if you already have the mask and snorkel then bring them


----------



## Tom A (Aug 12, 2011)

bluefoam said:


> I want to do a PADI Open Water course & would appreciate advice on where is best to do it. If you have experience of any dive centres please let me know.
> 
> Is it best to use the dive schools gear or bring your own - masks, snorkel, fins etc...?


DId you find anywere in the end? I want to do a Padi course too


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

just the two listed above. I was hoping to get some feedback from people had used the various centres and to get their thoughts. I may just base my choice on price and convienience now. Al Blooms website looks professional, which is a plus.

I have a holiday booked to Sri Lanka next week and was hoping to do my padi there but it looks like my first couple of days are on the wrong side of the island at this time of year. However I may look at moving my holiday to an area that will allow me to do the padi...


----------



## grayish (Aug 12, 2011)

bluefoam said:


> just the two listed above. I was hoping to get some feedback from people had used the various centres and to get their thoughts. I may just base my choice on price and convienience now. Al Blooms website looks professional, which is a plus.
> 
> I have a holiday booked to Sri Lanka next week and was hoping to do my padi there but it looks like my first couple of days are on the wrong side of the island at this time of year. However I may look at moving my holiday to an area that will allow me to do the padi...


Hi, where in Sri Lanka are u planning to do that?


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Looking into it at the moment. Am considering http://divingsrilanka.com.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bluefoam said:


> Looking into it at the moment. Am considering Scuba Diving in Sri lanka | Diving station Sri Lanka, Diving in Sri lanka.


Hi bluefoam

I would suggest that you contact Ogri, one of the moderators on the Dubai forum. He's into diving and would be able to offer you advice as well.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

bluefoam said:


> I was hoping to get some feedback from people had used the various centres and to get their thoughts.



PM for you.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> PM for you.


Thanks, I recieved your PM. I was hoping to get opinions of people who had done PADI courses here. I appreciate your offer. 

My focus has now turned to doing the course in Sri Lanka, which I have now booked through Poseiden. I'll check back in to let you all know how I get on.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

When you take the classes all equipment is provided except for the mask, snorkel. and fins. Those things are sort of personal and best if selected by the one using them. 
What you may not know is that in summer the water is hot like the water in a bathtub and diving may not be enjoyable or suitable for novices.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The water temperature should not make any difference with regard to suitability for a novice diver. Typically, due to their air consumption, they aren't in the water long enough to be affected. Colder water is more likely to have an adverse effect.

Already mentioned, Pavillion Dive Centre and Al Boom, you also have Atlantis Dive Centre, or for more flexibility, you can always be certified by an independant instructor who may well be able to tailor the course more to your timetable/availability etc.

If you wish to do your training solely in Dubai, there are a few points to consider.

Atlantis Dive Centre - Offers beach diving and boat diving in and off the Palm. They have the sole permission to dive a sunken Airbus A300 about 1 km off the Palm (around 12m deep).

Al Boom - are no longer offering boat dives from Dubai. All their diving on the west coast will now only be from the beach. For boat dives with them you would need to travel to Fujeirah.

Pavillion Dive Centre - Offer beach and boat diving from Jumeirah Beach Hotel


Visibilty in Dubai varies greatly, from 1m to 15m. Pot luck on what you get on any given day.

There is also the option of doing your course on the east coast. Numerous dive centres there, but pretty much, all the diving is from boats.

If you need any further information, just drop ne a PM and I will gladly do my best to answer.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

bluefoam said:


> My focus has now turned to doing the course in Sri Lanka, which I have now booked through Poseiden. I'll check back in to let you all know how I get on.


I trust that you will be diving in either Trincomalee or Batticaloa then? The east coast will be the only viable option for diving in Sri Lanka at this time of year. West coast operators pretty much don't bother opening at this time of year, not until November anyhow.

Even on the east coast, just be aware that there can be some strong currents at this time of year.


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Ogri750 said:


> I trust that you will be diving in either Trincomalee or Batticaloa then? The east coast will be the only viable option for diving in Sri Lanka at this time of year. West coast operators pretty much don't bother opening at this time of year, not until November anyhow.
> 
> Even on the east coast, just be aware that there can be some strong currents at this time of year.


Thanks, I will be staying and diving in Trincomalee, I will try to stay aware of the currents. I doubt I'll be doing anything too adventurous as Its my first time to suba dive & I'd imagine I'll be under instruction for most of the time. Am really looking forward to it & hope to do more when I get back to Dubai - I'd like to get to AOW, but I'm sure I'll have a good idea of what its all about by the time I get my OW...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Have fun and enjoy blowing bubbles.

Try and get all your theory finished off before you go. Gives you more time to concentrate on the confined and open water sessions


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ Agreed - PADI now offers an online course which you can finish on your own time prior to going. The dive center should then be able to give you the confined and open water dives based so you spend less time in classroom on your vacation.

We did the same recently and ended up doing a 2 day course in Bali - First day was spent mostly in the pool + 1 open water dive ... the second day was 3 open water dives. The PADI online course is $120 USD. The dive center should be offering a cheaper option if you do the online PADI course.

GL and enjoy ... we recently got in to it and LOVED it. 

PS: Thanks OGRI - that's good info ... I kind of want to go check out that A300 now


----------



## bluefoam (Jan 27, 2011)

Just back from Sri Lanka, where I completed my OW PADI. I was the only student during the week so I got private tuition from an independent instructor, who was excellent, thanks Indika. Because of the intensive nature of the course I managed to do allot more actual diving. It was well worth the time and the location they work from at this time of year is really isolated, which was a great experience. Visibility wasn't huge, but I did get to swim with a giant turtle and see some cool stuff. Also, was able to dive without wetsuit as the water was nice and warm, although most others did wear some form of wetsuit...


----------

